# Making Headway



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought I'd give you an update on my latest project (as suggested by Stick and endorsed by others ... I'll remember you guys.) You know the project. It's that head with the gears going around inside.

Well, while I work out the details on how the mechanics are going to work, I got started on the layout for the head. In my plan, the head will be made out of multiple layers of wood .. possibly up to 4" thick. The exterior edge of all layers will be the same even if the interiors are different, and I decided to make a template so I can use a pattern bit to ensure each layer will match.

Ya' know, you'd think it was a no brainer just to draw a head shape and go from there, but as I drew it I realized I had to make sure the areas around the nose, mouth, and neck worked smoothly with a 1/2" pattern bit. As you can see from my drawing I marked those areas with a center so I could drill them out with a 1/2" forstner bit before cutting the outline on the bandsaw. That way I know the pattern bit won't change the shape of my basic pattern.

The final pattern is about 10" x 11" and I had to tile my printing and then tape the letter-size paper pieces together. The printout was glued to mdf with spray adhesive, the hole centers marked with an awl, the holes drilled, and then cut on the bandsaw. A little final sanding to the pattern outline and the template is ready to go.

Now if I can just figure out how the mechanism works you might actually see a finished product ... eventually. I did score a couple of cool, small electric motors on ebay that turn at 8–10 rpm and 15–18 rpm. Not sure which speed to use yet but at less than $10 each (including shipping) I can't go to far wrong.

Stay tuned. :dirol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

great head way...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

okay...
the laughing has subsided...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I am actually very impressed by how you cut that out so accurately . Great start Oliver .
Can't wait to see it in action


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

You have to kick back and watch this one it's going to be great.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

in anticipation.....


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Very Cranial.



Rog


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

You just amaze me


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd say you were making real headway on this one. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good so far.

Herb


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I would say this is way ahead of any other work.
Allen


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That's some pretty heady stuff right there!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

On the face of it, work appears to be continuing a pate...  In fact, work would proceed much faster if the members would stop noggin' him!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> On the face of it, work appears to be continuing a pate...  In fact, work would proceed much faster if the members would stop noggin' him!


Funny how that seems to work the more you nag the slower the work comes a point when it stops.

Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I won't be board watching this .


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Nice to see...*

...Oliver branching out.



Knot working said:


> I won't be board watching this .


Knot likely! OK, I'm through now...(ie I'm gonna leaf it alone).


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

You should all branch out into comedy!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

beemor said:


> You should all branch out into comedy!


These guys are more fun than a barrel of monkeys!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you all for the laugh on this cold Monday morning. Should get my day going with the grain. Sorry just had to


----------

